# your clomid/nolv dose



## beeazy (May 18, 2011)

clomid/nolv: do you split it up to a daily dose or split it taking it twice a week? Ive read it a few different ways. Im about to start my first pct so trying to figure the best way to administer it.


----------



## GMO (May 18, 2011)

beeazy said:


> clomid/nolv: do you split it up to a daily dose or split it taking it twice a week? Ive read it a few different ways. Im about to start my first pct so trying to figure the best way to administer it.




They both have a long half life, so once per day is all that is needed to keep blood levels stable.  Are you using both?  Because there is no need to use two different SERMS in your PCT.  IT should be a SERM and an AI like Aromasin.


----------



## beeazy (May 18, 2011)

hmm i dont like aromasin it kills my sex drive, do I REALLY need an ai during pct, I stopped using one for medical reasons weeks ago and havent seen any gyno, and im not worried about bloat.


----------



## alphabolic (May 18, 2011)

beeazy said:


> hmm i dont like aromasin it kills my sex drive, do I REALLY need an ai during pct, I stopped using one for medical reasons weeks ago and havent seen any gyno, and im not worried about bloat.


 
aromasin is good for reducing total estrogen in the body and the best part about it is that there's little to no estro rebound unlike the SERMS and other AI's so it's unique in that aspect. maybe run a smaller dose of it during PCT?

but for what it's worth i know people who have run the classic nolva/clomid PCT and ended up fine but it depends on the individual. the fact that you aren't very gyno prone is also promising if you wanna stick with nolva/clomid.  but also remember that estro will be at it's highest point when the test clears your system.


----------



## beeazy (May 18, 2011)

do some people really take 100 mg clomid a day? does it really vary that much? some do 100mg a week and some do 100 a day??????


----------



## alphabolic (May 18, 2011)

beeazy said:


> do some people really take 100 mg clomid a day? does it really vary that much? some do 100mg a week and some do 100 a day??????


 
some people will even go as high as 200mg clomid for the first 1-3 days to load up on it and then taper down from there.

100mg clomid a day for the first 2 weeks of PCT is not uncommon.  it all depends on the length and amount of gear used on cycle along with your tolerance for the possible side effects of clomid.

personally, i'll be running it 100/75/50/50 along with aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5


----------



## MDR (May 18, 2011)

Nolva does nothing to help you recover during PCT.  I'd stick to Clomid and Aromasin.


----------



## beeazy (May 18, 2011)

my cycle got cut short to

9 weeks test 250x2
first four weeks  dbol 25mg

originally I was going to take the test out to 12 weeks.........and For the 12weeks I was recommended 

nolva 20daily/20/20/10/10
clomid 50daily/50/50/50


----------



## MDR (May 18, 2011)

Clomid is far superior.    Nolva lowers IGF1 which is not what you want  during PCT.  Clomid is used by men to restore  testosterone, HPTA and sperm volume. Nolva is usually only used for gyno issues.  It is yesterday's news for PCT.


----------



## minimal (May 18, 2011)

MDR said:


> Clomid is far superior.    Nolva lowers IGF1 which is not what you want  during PCT.  Clomid is used by men to restore  testosterone, HPTA and sperm volume. Nolva is usually only used for gyno issues.  It is yesterday's news for PCT.



werd!


----------



## Realtalk (May 19, 2011)

There have been studies done (sorry - I dont have links to them) that showed 300mg clomid per day was no more effective than 59mg per day i.e. save your clomid & stick to 50mg for the whole 4 weeks.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 19, 2011)

I started my PCT on Friday with clomid, it was my first time using it. I'll never use it again. By Monday I was an emotional wreck. I never cry outside of funerals, but on Tuesday I cried three times for no reason. 

For me, the depression and emotional side effects were too much. I switched back to Nolva and letro and my mood has increased 1000x since Tuesday. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## SloppyJ (May 19, 2011)

Clomid: 100/100/75/50
Aromasin: 25/25/25/12.5 

This combo worked amazingly for me. The reason an AI is important during PCT is that as your test goes down you want to keep the E2 in check also. And Aromasin is a suicidal inhibitor so there isn't much E2 rebound with it. Great product.


----------



## beeazy (May 19, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> I started my PCT on Friday with clomid, it was my first time using it. I'll never use it again. By Monday I was an emotional wreck. I never cry outside of funerals, but on Tuesday I cried three times for no reason.
> 
> For me, the depression and emotional side effects were too much. I switched back to Nolva and letro and my mood has increased 1000x since Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my Android device




was this your first time using clomid? the emotional thing is what im worried about, I have some nolv and aromasin as well but MOST people seem to say clomid>>>>>> then nolv for pct for alot of reasons.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 19, 2011)

beeazy said:


> was this your first time using clomid? the emotional thing is what im worried about, I have some nolv and aromasin as well but MOST people seem to say clomid>>>>>> then nolv for pct for alot of reasons.



Yes, my first sentence said it was my first time. I honestly hadn't read about the depression side effect anywhere until it started happening and I did some googling. I actually read some breast cancer support forums where women were getting that side effect too with their rx clomid. 

It was BAD. I've never been so down in my whole life. So I discontinued it and two days later I'm back to normal. That shit sucked for me. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## malfeasance (May 19, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Yes, my first sentence said it was my first time. I honestly hadn't read about the depression side effect anywhere until it started happening and I did some googling. I actually read some breast cancer support forums where women were getting that side effect too with their rx clomid.
> 
> It was BAD. I've never been so down in my whole life. So I discontinued it and two days later I'm back to normal. That shit sucked for me.
> 
> Sent from my Android device


 I have never read about this before, but this explains a lot lately!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 19, 2011)

I like to go with clomid and nolva for pct at 

clomid 70/70/35/35
nolva  40/40/20/20


----------

